# My Azureus Juvis



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

These guys are getting pretty big, some are around 6 - 7 months old

growing up 8 so i can see what pairs come out to sell, i now have around 50 tadpoles and 3 more froglets as well... so lets get excited!!!!

just a couple photos ill add some more tomorrow


























and of course some of the "ugly" crossbreeds


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow...your pair really took off, must be the crushed viagra pills your dusting with.
I like the colors on the crosses too!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hahaha of course i use viagra and extenze, really gives them that extra drive....
thanks tho D


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

[email protected] extenze...its been scientifiticly proven to increase the size of that certain part of the male frogs body...

Do you have pics of the tadpoles?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

oh extenze. . . yea you should see the father hes got a huge one LOL


no i dont have any pics of the tads i could take some tho, and count was a bit off ive got 38 lol not 50 oopsies but ive got 7 more eggs and they should be laying something like 5 tomorrow so i guess that could potentially be 50?? right??


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey troy what are those hybrids?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

there has been quite a few threads on them, they are Alanis and Citronella, Alanis male, Citronella female


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I guessed Azureus & Alanis. So I was half right.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

haha good guess but my azureus are full blood azureus, and i never planned on breeding crosses it just kinda happened and when it did then i started to get interested in them and curious. . . so i have some for my own personal collection


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmm i got a red mark because i have crossbreed tincs frogs?? they're arent for sale, and there wasnt a debate, so whoever gave me a red mark just for having an opinionm im letting them know thats not appreciative. I'm entitled to do what i want with my frogs? and i have alot of experience with darts, having been in the hobby for 6 years/ this is not appreciated! I could see if i was saying that these are the best frogs outs there, or if i was had them for sale, or something along those lines, but just for simply displaying a photo of them??? I mean common. . .

The comment left by the person who gave me a red mark was " completely disagree with crossbreeding" - Thats fine if you disagree with it, im not telling you to agree with me. You have an opinion, and i have mine. so should i go to every1s page that disagrees with me and give them a red mark? NO!, thats their own opinion. 

-Troy


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i think the crossbreed looks cool


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks so do i. . . and i can take comments from people about them liking them/ disliking them... but for some1 to actually give me a red mark for having them is ridiculous to me i guess.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> hmmm i got a red mark because i have crossbreed tincs frogs?? they're arent for sale, and there wasnt a debate, so whoever gave me a red mark just for having an opinionm im letting them know thats not appreciative. I'm entitled to do what i want with my frogs? and i have alot of experience with darts, having been in the hobby for 6 years/ this is not appreciated! I could see if i was saying that these are the best frogs outs there, or if i was had them for sale, or something along those lines, but just for simply displaying a photo of them??? I mean common. . .


I think it would have been civil for them to ask you to edit your post instead of just 'condemn' you. I think one issue might be if someone gets interested in breeding crosses because you showed a pic ---that's probably what they were thinking...but who knows. It's each person's job to 'frog' responsibly, but for some it's a religion...and you stepped on the toes of the saints in Frogonism. Personally, I just keep one species together in a tank at one time to reduce stress, but I don't have a vote for or against crosses so long they're not going to be sold and if they don't interfere with the frog's own breeding habits with its true mate. If that happens, they interfere with the frog's long term survival. 

BTW, not trying to lecture you, just providing info for the beginner masses reading this thread...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks so do i. . . and i can take comments from people about them liking them/ disliking them... but for some1 to actually give me a red mark for having them is ridiculous to me i guess.


yes i know. i mean no one should give a red mark for that..thats just not right, u diddnt do anything wrong. so how many cross breeds do you have?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree Troy. Live and let live.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

oh believe me, i understand what people have problems with, and i have all my other frogs one species/ morph per pair, but my cross breeds have no stress for the simple reason they are the same species, Tinctorius, Alanis and citronella are in that category, so there is no stress and i have stopped breeding them along time ago. . . and i said they are for my own personal collection. I cant figure out the harm in that, if some1 wants to create their own hybrids, then i think its fine as long as they know the circumstances on breeding them, what is "accepted" and what is not. I dont like what people tell me what to do unless its the law, and the fact that this is not part of the law then im gonna do what i want.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah thats right. i have a citronella and azureus together and they do percfectly fine. how many crossbreeds do you have by the way?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> oh believe me, i understand what people have problems with, and i have all my other frogs one species/ morph per pair, but my cross breeds have no stress for the simple reason they are the same species, Tinctorius, Alanis and citronella are in that category, so there is no stress and i have stopped breeding them along time ago. . . and i said they are for my own personal collection. I cant figure out the harm in that, if some1 wants to create their own hybrids, then i think its fine as long as they know the circumstances on breeding them, what is "accepted" and what is not. I dont like what people tell me what to do unless its the law, and the fact that this is not part of the law then im gonna do what i want.


yeah, I know, like I said it wasn't for your sake but for a noob reading the thread. 

I've only kept imis, so I guess I'm still a noob mesef. Go figure...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

cross breed babies? Um, i have quite a few? say, 30? maybe??, most will be housed here in my home for educational pruposes, and another member on the board who also is very interested in the tinctoius species, is interested in housing some at his place and also learning about the morphing of tinctorius species.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh cool, i might be interested also. u wouldnt be interested in selling maybe a couple would you? lol


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> yeah, I know, like I said it wasn't for your sake but for a noob reading the thread.
> 
> I've only kept imis, so I guess I'm still a noob mesef. Go figure...



does not really mean your a noob, you may be an expert in the thumb species. I have no experience with thums, or pums, ive been into the larger frogs for 6 years now, hopefully soon here ill have much more knowledge of the terribilis species as my 4 oranges are now reaching sexual maturity. and my two mints are still a bit young but hopefully i have a pair there!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry heatfreak. for the sake of the hobby i promised some certain important froggers that i would not sell. . . i really havent discussed on the matter enough with you. and i really would not be sure what you would do with them...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh ok...thats ok, what would you think i would do wrong with them though?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

just sent a pm


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> does not really mean your a noob, you may be an expert in the thumb species. I have no experience with thums, or pums, ive been into the larger frogs for 6 years now, hopefully soon here ill have much more knowledge of the terribilis species as my 4 oranges are now reaching sexual maturity. and my two mints are still a bit young but hopefully i have a pair there!


I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but I have been getting regular, healthy clutches. 
I give the male most of the credit. He's very brave.

The terribs, from what I read, are very aggressive eaters and not afraid of humans as much as the others. Guess that's because they think they're tough stuff. But you have to be all that much more careful not to touch them with bare hands 'cause they're a lot more prone to infections than the other species of darts.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but I have been getting regular, healthy clutches.
> I give the male most of the credit. He's very brave.
> 
> The terribs, from what I read, are very aggressive eaters and not afraid of humans as much as the others. Guess that's because they think they're tough stuff. But you have to be all that much more careful not to touch them with bare hands 'cause they're a lot more prone to infections than the other species of darts.


yes they are incredible bold, they want to eat ALL the TIME!! they've tried to attack my fingers before! it cracks me up. I believe i have 4 very healthy male oranges, and the two mints im still unsure what sex, but the breeder i got them from said hes growing uo some oranges and hes gonna let me know if hes got a female for me. so ive got my fingas crossed!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW, more red marks!!! unbelievable . . .


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

hahaha dude askin you if you have any for sale is too funny sorry i busted out laughing when i read him asking you that and btw i didnt give you any red marks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well thanks, i laughed too, cuz ive said over and over im not selling any. . ., thanks for not giving me any reds, for i dont think it has anything to do with my reputation. . .or my experience.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

you guys were laughing at me?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the frogs. I have about 30 Azureus juvies myself. My first ones. You probably shouldn't have said you sent a pm to the guy that's trying to negotiate a sale of hybrids. People might think you are going through with it. No red marks from me though. Beautiful frogs!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

steelheader said:


> Love the frogs. I have about 30 Azureus juvies myself. My first ones. You probably shouldn't have said you sent a pm to the guy that's trying to negotiate a sale of hybrids. People might think you are going through with it. No red marks from me though. Beautiful frogs!


oh no, i only pm'd him to keep the small talk out of the thread, because thats not what the thread was really about

thanks for the compliments on my frogs thought!!!!


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

I totally agree with you troy. as you said, the hybrids just happened and you aren't selling them, so i see absolutely no issue at all with you having them. I think that they are beautiful frogs, and for me to say that is something as i generally do not like any of the tincs. I think that the people who are giving you red marks should actually read this whole thread before handing out judgements of any kind. i got your back, for whatever its worth.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well thanks charles, im happy that you've got my back  "respek"


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

no worries man. keep it up with the good work and great looking frogs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> WOW, more red marks!!! unbelievable . . .


Like I said---it's just the natural condemnation coming down from the bishops of the Dart Frog Religion. Roll with it. (*chuckle*)

BTW, I didn't red mark you...


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

Quit pretty, love them.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I am sure I'm not the only one who noticed this....



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> so there is no stress and i have stopped breeding them along time ago. . . .





RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> great pic, i just got a pic of my Alanis pulling a tad along!





RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> here he is


rep⋅u⋅ta⋅tion   /ˌrɛpyəˈteɪʃən/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [rep-yuh-tey-shuhn] Show IPA Pronunciation 

–noun 1. the estimation in which a person or thing is held, esp. by the community or the public generally; repute: a man of good reputation. 
2. favorable repute; good name: to ruin one's reputation by misconduct. 
3. a favorable and publicly recognized name or standing for merit, achievement, reliability, etc.: to build up a reputation. 
4. the estimation or name of being, having, having done, etc., something specified: He has the reputation of being a shrewd businessman. 


I did not however give you a red mark but I can understand why someone would....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry i should have used a different word...i did stop breeding them along time ago, but the word i should have used was "found" and not "got", i had taken that pic with my old camera a long while back and that actual photo got lost with those files after i had got a new camera, and i had just recently found some of those files during a mass file sorting this past week. . . anyways , the photo was not meant to start another debate, just thought that it was a cool pic, even if he was transferring a cross breed tad 
have a good day every1
-Troy


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

not to derail any further, but people hand out negatives way to easily. Bad advice/disrespectful posts I can understand, but stating your own opinion is your own and nobody elses business. Note my red mark for doing just that, stating my OPINION that hybrids aren't the end of the world. It makes me not even want to post anymore, and just turn into a lurker.


btw, pretty frogs. Even the evil hybrids! Hopefully they dont cause our world to come crashing down around us.  Getting any idea how many pairs of azureus your gonna end up with yet, or still to soon? I've seen the table for your odds of getting a single pair from X amount of froglets. To bad there isn't something like that for multiple pairs. Like the odds of getting 2/3/4 pairs from larger groups.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nice post jayson, yeah still to early to tell, hopefully at least 2


----------

